# 4-20



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I stuck to alabama waters this morning and I managed to catch 4 pompano. ....but two of them were dinks, that got released. At least the 2 keepers were nice . One went 16" and the other 15 1/2", but he would have been 16 if his tail hadn't been worn off.
On a side note I went ahead and bit the bullet, and I now have some gray wheeleez !


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

As always, well done! like you new ride!


----------



## domci08 (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice Ride, I am jealous!! ;-) great catch as well.


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Pompano length = to the fork


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Dunt said:


> Pompano length = to the fork


Pretty sure that Russ knows how to measure pompano.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dunt said:


> Pompano length = to the fork


In Alabama it's overall length / In Florida it's to the fork.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Russ, I'm looking for a cart now and was thinking orange wheels vs the plastic. Used my BIL's cart with plastic wheels and it seemed like I was dragging it through the deep sand. Are the grey wheels better than the orange or plastic? Thanks and nice catch!


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Where did you buy that cart?


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

MrFish said:


> Pretty sure that Russ knows how to measure pompano.


Gotcha!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I bought the cart 4 or 5 years ago at J&M bait and tackle. It came with the rubber lawn mower style tires. A couple of years after I bought it I wanted to upgrade the tires to make it easier to pull through the sand. That soft sand is ruff on a fat boy ! Anyway I was on vacation at the time and had spent way to much money already ,but I decided that I had to have some . I went to buy the gray ones but I found out that I didn't have enough money with me. They were like $270 at the time. So I looked into the orange ones , much better price at $140 at the time. The orange ones are thinner material than the gray ones, but still offer the benefit of easier pulling through the sand. But you need to be particular about what you run over with them. However I've had mine a couple of years now with no trouble. 
I bought my new gray ones at GCIC or is it GCIS I can never remember the name of that place. It's on the beach express between 98 and Wharf. Now for the current prices! #$/^&! The gray ones are $287 before tax $315 after. They don't carry the orange ones there. My buddy just bought some orange ones a couple of weeks ago, and he said he paid $160. The gray ones and the orange ones both come with a new axle as the original axle will not fit with the wider tires. The orange one's axle will bolt right up with no drilling. The gray wheeleez you have to drill some new holes..... which they will do at the shop for you at no additional charge. By the way they sell a lot of replacement parts for your cart such as the black rubber rings on the top of your rod holders , cart handles, cutting boards and bait baskets , bucket holder attachments , linears. They also sell whole carts but I don't know for how much.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

What's the name of that cart? Like brand? I went to j&m tackle and can't find it on their website.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Here is one with the orange wheels for sale on craigslist

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/6097072111.html


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

and here is a set of they grey wheels

https://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/6087821413.html


----------



## Chechem (Mar 20, 2016)

I need to get some of those BIG WHEELS, king.

And you need to add a 'pool noodle' to yours for organizing and storing pomp rigs. Blue is for luck! Makes organization of the rigs and setup simple! The pull handles hold gloves for drying.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

bwise said:


> What's the name of that cart? Like brand? I went to j&m tackle and can't find it on their website.


 Well I thought that mine was a fish-n-mate but it's a Reels on wheels . That's a pretty good deal on the Craigslist cart posted my Murphys law.

As far as the gray tires though. ..not all gray tires are created equal. There's a lot of gray tires out there now and most are comparable to the orange tires . The gray wheeleez are high dollar for a reason....because they are much better than the rest. But I sure wish that they were cheaper. Lol


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have the orange wheels. They work for the few times I get out. If I was putting miles on them, like GrouperKing, then I might have to upgrade. 

Sam's Stop and Shop also carries the carts, for the Alabama folks.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I need some of those rubber rings. I didn't know they were available.
Anybody know of any Pensacola tackle shops that carry them ? (I don't ever go to Orange Beach)
I recently upgraded to a large cart (versus my old small one) and the bigger tires help in the sand. I don't use it enough to justify the money for Wheeleez.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Murphy's Law said:


> Here is one with the orange wheels for sale on craigslist
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/6097072111.html


 
Went to check it out and it had been deleted...


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Great week for you King! Nice Pomps, looks like FL. Waters gave you the feast!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks everybody.


----------

